# Speed Queen Dryer (E ns fault code) motor output board



## Deantaylor (Aug 29, 2017)

I have only had my Speed Queen Dryer for under 2 years. Well, today it would not stay on without a loud sustained beep. The error code says E ns. I wrote Speed Queen and they said, 

"The E ns fault code refers to a motor output shorted error. It requires that the motor output board be replaced." :-/

I was wondering...does anyone know of anything else it could be? it's going to cost a bunch to get a service man to do this. 

Thanks!


----------

